# Need a few seconds of your time!



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

As most of y'all know, my wife Gabri, is a professional photographer and a school teacher. She entered a contest to win a free training session with a very accomplished photographer in Louisiana. I respectfully request everyone to click on the link below and vote for her. Once you click on the link, you'll scroll down a little ways and see the voting box with a list of names.

Feel free to forward this message to any kind-hearted friends or family you think would take a few seconds to help her out as well. You can vote once from any computer...voting ends March 4th.

Please click on Gabri Means!

http://kellymoorephotography.com/mooreblog/

Thank you all very much for your help.......Q


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

OK...I voted, Good Luck to your wife...Haven't met ya'll yet, but maybe one day!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

me too.
good luck.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I did too. Best of luck.
James


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Done it! Good luck to your wife


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

hope she wins!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Done. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Mo's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Done from laptop. Now will go vot from my daughters computer & from office tomorrow. Good luck!!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good luck !!!


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Done, Good luck to her.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

I voted...Good luck!


----------

